# Googong 24th december



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey all , im off to googong on monday to chase down some natives hopefully , putting in at the south side of googs , ( london bridge road ) Probrably going to fish all day ( stop somewhere in the middle of the day if its way too hot ) . Open invitation ..... ill be there hopefully when the gates open ..( have to drop kids off at their mums ) .

Anyways ill be there let me know if ya want to come....


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

Cool make sure u post a trip report if you catch anything other then redfin


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

BigGee just noticed the time on youyr post 5.30am , i thought they didnt open untill 8 >?


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

There's been some nice size cod landed in recent weeks out there but they have been hard work which is the norm for googs. It's been pretty quiet on the golden front too. Hope you guys do well...give em hell


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

interesting


----------

